# Children with Type 1 Diabetes in the UK Map



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2014)

I just came across this map which shows where there are families with Type 1 children across the UK:

https://mapsengine.google.com/map/u/0/edit?mid=z-xAvX3dwa0E.koIe1hsGHT44

Use the zoom controls and click on a name/pin to find out who lives in your area


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Northener. I know it might be good for the kids but I don't think I would like my kid being picked on from some strange people at school/ general public etc & worse. Don't know how site is set up but you know where I am coming from  We should not have to be like that but ?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> Hi Northener. I know it might be good for the kids but I don't think I would like my kid being picked on from some strange people at school/ general public etc & worse. Don't know how site is set up but you know where I am coming from  We should not have to be like that but ?



I know what you are saying Hobie, but this is taken from the JDRF site and was set up by the parents themselves. I would imagine that any schoolkids who know the children on the map will already know they have diabetes.


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 5, 2014)

I must admit I think I'd be a bit nervous about putting my daughter on a site like this, I've never even mentioned her name on here which is probably a bit over cautious!  The hospital put me in touch with some other local families with D kids (who all attend the same clinic), they do have a Facebook page but I think only use it to advise of meetings.  I never use that and get my updates by email!  We meet up roughly every 3 months, it's good for the kids to feel normal for once and for the parents to give each other some support.  I think i'd rather do it that way than have some random person contacting me because they've seen my name (or daughter's) on the Internet.  I should probably be grateful that we have a good hospital team that puts people In touch with each other!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 5, 2014)

I feel the same Sally. Our hospital meets have generally only been annual, we have a picnic in the park coming up soon which will be nice, weather permitting. It may be a better thing for older kids and teens who are starting to look for support more independently from their parents? 

Just an observation but more popular for south of the country it seems


----------



## Bloden (Aug 6, 2014)

It'd be interesting to see a map of type 1 dbs, to see if the are areas with lots of cases. But if I were a parent, I wouldnt like the idea of names, etc appearing online. Mind you, plenty of people stick personal photos, etc on facebook (I wouldnt!).


----------

